# More smoked Buttah' & Cheese



## cmayna (Sep 15, 2013)

From top to bottom:
Mild cheddar
Mozzarella
Pepper Jack
Butter







In the Masterbuilt gasser smoker with no propane used.  Only a AMNPS.












Finished goods.  Smoked for 3.5 hours






Vacuum sealed ready for the fridge







Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks real good from here!!

Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## webowabo (Sep 16, 2013)

Smoked butter!  Enough said!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 16, 2013)

How the heck did you keep the butter from melting or even sagging after three and a half hours?  Looks real tasty!


----------



## disco (Sep 16, 2013)

I bow to the Chief of Cheese.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks good! Gotta get my holiday cheese smokes going soon! 

Are those black Q-mats???


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2013)

miamirick said:


> How the heck did you keep the butter from melting or even sagging after three and a half hours? Looks real tasty!


Keep the chamber temp below 80*  Tonight, I wrapped the 3 boxes of butter in saran wrap and then in a gallon ziplock bag, into the freezer.   Meanwhile the cheeses will sit in the fridge for 2+ months before they are opened.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good! Gotta get my holiday cheese smokes going soon!
> 
> Are those black Q-mats???


Yep, black Q-mats.


----------



## seenred (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks great!  Love some smoked cheese!  Never tried to smoke butter...might have to give that a try...

Red


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2013)

Smoked butter on your veggies, potatoes, steak,  whatever, is unreal.  Try it.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 18, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Smoked butter on your veggies, potatoes, steak,  whatever, is unreal.  Try it.


Yes it is yours looks great, I will be doing some also very soon. - nice job

happy happy happy Smokin


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

Losta great stuff in there.  I just use my tube smoker and no heat too when I do cheeses.

Kat


----------



## daveinflorida (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep. Your seal is on the outside doors. I was thinking I could seal every open hole and after a couple of hot 500+ burns, be good to go. Apparently not so I'm going to remove any sealant that is exposed even on the FB and inside the cooking chamber, clean it down really good and re-seal it from the outside. I might have to live with the small holes I sealed being open. Not sure what sealant I can use that will be food safe.


----------

